# spare parts



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

found out i need 2 rear anti roll bar bushes for my 97 gulfstream ford chassis, tried a couple of places on net, one quoted 105 quid, bit dear i thought tried usa with part no, 40 dollars approx 22 quid but getting yanks to ship bit of a prob, luckily a friend going on hoiday so gonna put em in his pocket for me, but does anyone know of decent parts supplier who has a sensible mark up thanks


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*parts*

Try linda at Stateside tuning, or Duncan starspangled spanner, both got websites both on mhf


----------

